# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  How to unselect?

## dorian86

I do I unselect a cell when I had previously selected it?

I am unable to do this by holding down ctrl and right clicking.

thanks

----------


## jasoncw

As far as I know, you must select something else to deselect a cell. Something must always be selected: cell, range, object (text box, drawing object, etc.).

HTH

Jason

----------


## dorian86

You should be able to just right-click on a cell while holding CTRL to unselect but it doesn't work. 

Any other suggestions?

----------


## dominicb

Good afternoon dorian86

Excel doesn't offer a way to deselect cells once they have been selected.  However, you can download my free add-in via the link below, and once installed go to Ultimate > Range Toolbar which will give you a custom built toolbar to enable you to manipulate selected ranges (move range, extend range etc).  There is a button on here that will deselect any cell for you.

HTH

DominicB

----------


## dorian86

Thanks for the link but it was unable to load. Perhaps the link is broken.

let me know thanks.

P.S. does your add on work for the newest excel program?

----------


## dominicb

Hi dorian86





> Thanks for the link but it was unable to load



I've just checked the link and it seems to be working fine - it can be a bit slow sometimes though.  Unless you're on a company machine, it may be blocked.





> does your add on work for the newest excel program?



If you mean XL2007 then probably not, but I can't be sure as I don't have access to this.  As soon as I do will probably look into updating it.

HTH

DominicB

----------


## dorian86

Hello,

I am using a fast internet connection and not on a company machine and the link never display the website.

I would check the link, it should not load up that slow unless your using a poor hosting provider.

I have the newest version of excel so I don't think this would work.

thanks

----------


## jasoncw

Nope, it's not an issue with the link; I can see it here at work.  :Wink: 

Jason

----------


## Seniorboogie

Just double-click the cell and it will be inactive.

----------


## shg

> Just double-click the cell and it will be inactive.



Welcome to the forum, Seniorboogie.

That would be nice if it were true, but it doesn't drop a cell from a selection.

----------


## Spencerk

I just selected a range of Objects by holding down the shift key. I used Ctrl + Right Mouse click and was able to deselect one of the objects....

----------

